# New Job for my awesome EOS-M



## surapon (May 4, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Yesterday, I have the new duty for my EOS-M with Canon EF 85 mm. F/ 1.2 L MK II to shoot the Portrait Photos with total Background Blur = Yes, IT WORKS beautifully.
Yes, So many People come to as me about this fantastic Tiny EOS-M with a big Lens
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## mb66energy (May 5, 2014)

surapon said:


> [...]
> 
> Yes, So many People come to as me about this fantastic Tiny EOS-M with a big Lens
> Enjoy.
> Surapon



The EOS M is not far away from an intelligent lens cap which can stay on the lens to be alway ready to "shoot that lens" ...
so the EOS M has solved the problem to integrate a second body into smaller backpacks: It nicely fits into lens compartments with the lens attached!


----------



## surapon (May 5, 2014)

mb66energy said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



WOW, Dear Friend mb66energy.
I love your WORDS " The EOS M is not far away from an intelligent lens cap which can stay on the lens to be alway ready to "shoot that lens" ..."----Yes, You are 200% Right-----The Quality of the Photos are from the Lenses that we use with This Tiny Intelligent baby/ Lens Cap, Compare to the size of 600 mm Canon Lens.
Have a great work week , Sir.
Surapon 

PS, Yes, The Same thing happen to If some one Put the Cheap Kit Lens to Canon 1Dx---That Cheap Lens will use as body cap, not let the dust get in to the sensor----Ha, Ha, Ha.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (May 16, 2014)

GREAT!!! for both posters.


----------



## surapon (May 17, 2014)

Busted Knuckles said:


> GREAT!!! for both posters.



Thank you, Sir, Dear Friend Busted Knuckles .
Have a great week end.
Surapon


----------



## archiea (Jun 1, 2014)

Surapon,

You should see all the people curious about my little eos M with the giant lens AND the giant 600 speedlite on top!

Thanks for sharing. You give me courage to go out there with the M as a second body...

"Intellegent lens cap", LOL!


----------



## surapon (Jun 1, 2014)

archiea said:


> Surapon,
> 
> You should see all the people curious about my little eos M with the giant lens AND the giant 600 speedlite on top!
> 
> ...




Dear friend archiea
One of our dear friend in This CR say that " The best Camera in this world is in our hand"---And He is right on the target.
Yes, My Dear EOS-M is in my bellt belt 85% of my every days duty/ Hobby.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------

